# Galaxy Nexus from verizon to sprint



## bluediablito (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello all
do any one know how i can convert a 
* Galaxy Nexus from Verizon to the sprint network. any help is appreciated .*


----------



## Syndicate0017 (Jan 21, 2012)

Good luck getting Verizon to unlock it to be used on the Sprint network.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ajonesma (Feb 29, 2012)

It's impossible because of the network used.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

If you're going to Sprint, just try a trade for a Sprint Nexus for yours.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

*You should have searched first.* Seriously, wtf is with the large/bold text. It's not going to make what you want any more likely to happen.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

I believe its impossible because the CDMA radios from Verizon to Sprint run on different frequency bands.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

It isnt impossible. But from what I have heard it is impossible to get an employee to do it cause they will probably lose their job. Shit most moto phones have been ported to ATT. I know that's a little bit of a different story but still

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## najaboy (Nov 5, 2011)

Syndicate0017 said:


> Good luck getting Verizon to unlock it to be used on the Sprint network.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Quote the opposite. Sprint will not add a device not branded by them to their network. Verizon "unlocking" the phone has nothing to do with it.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## najaboy (Nov 5, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> I believe its impossible because the CDMA radios from Verizon to Sprint run on different frequency bands.


LTE perhaps, but the CDMA radios are compatible. Both carriers roam off of each other.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## magicriggs (Dec 29, 2011)

Impossible to add any CDMA ESN from one CDMA carrier to the other. Sprint to Verizon, Verizon to sprint no go. Even if they "roam" off each other. ATT and TMO yes because of GSM network. The sim card is basically your info and tells the phone what plan you have and gives you access. With CDMA same concept but only with the ESN. If that makes sense. Hope that helps.


----------



## magicriggs (Dec 29, 2011)

basically if an ESN is not in the "library" of Verizon ESN or Sprint ESN then you won't be able to have contractual service through them.


----------



## bluediablito (Aug 28, 2011)

hello all thank you for the reply. i see that there is mixed response. some say yes and other say no.
forgive me for my bold letter i copy and paste from an article.
i had a Verizon account with my company and they paid for my Verizon phone Samsung galaxy. shortly after i was promoted and in this job they deal with sprint. i have now an evo 4g lte but i love my Samsung galaxy. it would be awesome if i could flash my sprint information to the Verizon phone.

-i agree phones do roam of different antenna.
-i read an article that the hardware were the same.


----------



## najaboy (Nov 5, 2011)

The answer is a definite no. There is no grey area. Sprint will not activate a phone that is not branded by them. Further, the Sprint and Verizon Galaxy Nexus phones are not even the same hardware. Toro uses a micro sim, whereas Toroplus uses a completely internal sim, IIRC. This precludes you from walking into your local Sprint store and getting a sim that you could use to activate the phone.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stumped (Jun 24, 2011)

You *could* if you were moving between the same network provider (virgin to sprint and vice versa). But sprint to vzw is a no go, period.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bluediablito (Aug 28, 2011)

so i wont be able to flash a mod or a rom that will make it work? 
lol i guess now i have a verizon phone that i wont use.


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

You're making the switch to Sprint from Verizon, voluntarily?

LOL


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

imperivm said:


> You're making the switch to Sprint from Verizon, voluntarily?
> 
> LOL


And you're bumping a thread that died almost 4 months ago with a comment like that? Who's the one we should be laughing at?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

lol. to be fair, he didn't bump it. a spammer did...which i deleted earlier. so...


----------



## wesmantooth267 (May 28, 2012)

razorloves said:


> lol. to be fair, he didn't bump it. a spammer did...which i deleted earlier. so...


lulz


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

imnuts said:


> And you're bumping a thread that died almost 4 months ago with a comment like that? Who's the one we should be laughing at?


Damn, cool guy alert.

It was at the top of the page, as razorloves said.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

imnuts said:


> And you're bumping a thread that died almost 4 months ago with a comment like that? Who's the one we should be laughing at?


 Man friggin seriously... I'm starting to get depressed coming here with crap like this... No need for the negativity. People think they are so cool cause they can put someone down. Seriously grow up man...


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Come on, people now, people now
People now, come on, people now


----------



## neowiz73 (Aug 1, 2011)

sometimes you just can't take the internet seriously... because trolls happen


----------

